# Jean Seberg: Kritik zum dramatischen Biopic



## TimSuenderhauf (21. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jean Seberg: Kritik zum dramatischen Biopic* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jean Seberg: Kritik zum dramatischen Biopic*


----------



## Banana-GO (21. März 2020)

Kristen Stewart? Schlechteste Schauspielerin der Welt.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (22. März 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Kristen Stewart? Schlechteste Schauspielerin der Welt.


Da würden dir aber viele widersprechen. Genau wie Robert Pattinson hat es Kristen Stewart geschafft, den Twilight-Ruch hinter sich zu lassen und sich als ernstzunehmende Aktrice zu etablieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2020)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Da würden dir aber viele widersprechen. Genau wie Robert Pattinson hat es Kristen Stewart geschafft, den Twilight-Ruch hinter sich zu lassen und sich als ernstzunehmende Aktrice zu etablieren.


Ändert, meiner Meinung nach, aber nichts daran, dass eine geschälte Kartoffel ausdrucksstärker als diese Frau ist.


----------

